# Dooly Co. Hunt Club 2 openings (updated 4/02/14)



## bandit819 (Dec 27, 2013)

B&R Hunt Club consists of 550 acres located in Southwest Dooly County approximatly 1.5 miles off the Flint river. We have a diverse piece of property which contains several natural funnels. Land is comprised of 100 acres irrigated crop land(currently in soybeans), 50 acre clear cut(cut and replanted in 2013), 50 acres planted pines(thinned in 2013), balance in hardwood creek bottoms, 3 hardwood drains drain into 2 creeks that border this property. We are bordered by Turkey creek. This is a private lease. WE are QDM minded with a 17 inch outside 8 point or better rule.  Members are allowed 2 bucks per season. We plant approx 20 food plots each year and have approximatly 20 club stands. Personal stands are allowed. Pin in/out no private areas. We have a house with a bunkroom  with all amentities and room for campers with all utilities accessible. Barn for storage. $1650.00 per member includes lease fees, insurance, utilities, food plots and supplimental feed. family included. Membership is capped at 8 people.  All current members are from Florida. Members must live at least one hour away. Property offers deer, pigs, small game, coyotes and fishing in the creeks. 

Contact Robbie if interested @ 321-231-4354


----------



## ShortmagHunter (Dec 29, 2013)

How many members total?


----------



## bandit819 (Dec 29, 2013)

ShortmagHunter said:


> How many members total?



Capped at 8


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Mar 22, 2014)

still waitin' for my phone call, lol!


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 24, 2014)

I totally misunderstood, my bad, I thought you were calling me back when you had a day off. I will call you tonight.


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 23, 2014)

All PM's answered.


----------



## QDMOnlyHunter (Apr 29, 2014)

How many deer shot in 2013/14 season with 17" minimum spread?


----------



## bandit819 (May 5, 2014)

Just got back and saw your question. We did not take any bucks last year.


----------



## bandit819 (May 16, 2014)

Might be full. Pending receipt of the check


----------



## bandit819 (May 28, 2014)

Full for this year.


----------



## lineman101 (May 28, 2014)

*full*

Glad too see you guys filled it up i picked up a new farm up on middle river rd
Good luck this season


----------



## JBhunter4412 (Jan 1, 2016)

Please contact me if you have any openings for 2016 season.
Jimbo 407-436-8571


----------



## gizmodawg (Jan 5, 2016)

I am interested in this club.  Please let me know if there is an opening.  770 823 1923 
Email. Xnealb@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------

